# Gum on concrete



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

On front porch, left by previous owners. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> On front porch, left by previous owners. How do I get rid of it?


They have gum remover, that freezes it. Then you scrape it off. You might have to do it a few times though.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lighter fluid melts gum.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

pressure washer


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

soak with goo be gone & let sit, scrape with putty knife


----------

